# Tracey's Friend Nikki - by Samster (~BBW (multiple), Imagery, Eating, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jan 8, 2008)

_~BBW (multiple), Imagery, Eating, ~SWG_  two airline reps confront their growing bodies with decidedly different attitudes

*Traceys Friend Nikki
By Samster*​
I swear this skirt shrunk in the wash, moaned Nicola Wilson as she tugged at the zipper of her snug navy blue skirt. With a powerful tug the stubborn fastener finally slipped into place. With a sigh of relief she stopped holding her breath and ran her soft, manicured fingers rounded her stacked hips and plump belly.

Or maybe I had a bit too much fun over Christmas, she conceded.

Nicola, or Nikki to her friends and family, checked out her make-up one final time and turned the bedroom light off. Quietly closing the bedroom door she padded across the landing and glanced into her childrens bedroom. They were still sleeping  something Nikki wished she was still doing at 7am on Saturday morning. Shed never been an early riser, preferring instead her warm cozy bed, so her first morning back at work after a long Christmas holiday was a struggle.

Morning Nikki greeted her husband, Jim, as she stepped into the kitchen. I fixed you up some breakfast.

Thanks sweetie, his wife chirped as brightly as she could. I swear this skirt shrunk in the wash 

Jim looked over from the scrambled eggs spiked with cheese and avocados he was preparing. She was pouring a cup of hot chocolate and in her corporate uniform looked quite the snazzy little chubette. Checking out the way her plumped up butt cheeks were testing the navy blue fabric, the manner in which her cute love handles were bulging and the intransigent manner of her belly popping out he had to question the shrunk in the wash theory. 

Looks to me like you had a good Christmas, he chuckled whilst placing the scrambled eggs and toast hed prepared on the breakfast bar. Sausages were sizzling in the skillet. It was a full breakfast and Jim knew she would enjoy it. 

Nikki turned her nose up whist carrying her coffee mug across.

I dread to think how much weight Ive put on, she sighed before boosting herself up onto the breakfast seat, crossed her bronzed legs, tugged down on the hem of her skirt and tucked into her breakfast. 

Absently she ran a long acrylic finger nail round the waistband of her skirt. It was tight  uncomfortably tight. 

you think Im getting fat? queried Nikki with a concerned look across her pretty face.

Jim decided to answer diplomatically. He placed a hand on his own considerable paunch and said.

I think weve both grown gracious with age  perhaps some natural middle age spread.

Nikki looked at her husbands fat belly and then down at her own spreading belly roll. No doubt theyd both put on some weight since they got married.

Hey less of the middle aged, she pouted. Im only thirty three not some forty year old fogey.

Jim laughed and shook his head. He was seven years his wifes senior and she loved reminding him.

In that case this big ol bellys middle age spread and you just enjoy good food.

Nikki shot him a warning glance as she slid off her chair and reached down to the dishwasher. Her bubble butt pooched out deliciously and Jim couldnt stop looking. As Nikki had gained weight her butt had been most affected. He reached across and administered a loving, playful slap to that soft behind. 

Ouch!

Now thats one sexy bum Babs, he winked. With her blonde babe good looks hed nicknamed her Babs after the cute Disney character since their first date and it and had stuck. She in return had picked up on Buster Bunny as a nickname in return. It was their private little joke.

Naughty Buster, she scolded. And at this time in the morning. What if the kids saw you?

She planted a kiss on his cheek and padded back across the kitchen to find her heels. At a short 5ft4 Nikki lived in heels and balancing atop the pointed bullets was now natural to her. With an extra three inches added she click clacked over to the coat hanger and took down her work jacket. Slipping it on she struggled with the buttons round her softened middle and gave up round her boobs. My jacket cant have shrunk too 

Striking a models pose she flashed her husband a pearly white smile and asked How do I look?

Awesome Babs

Nikki frowned. Is that all?

Jim rose from his chair and walked over to his posing wife. Some might call Nikki vain and just a little conceited but over the years Jim had come to accept just how important his wifes appearance was to her. Just one throw away comment could nock her confidence and have Nikki fretting about her fat bum or bad hair for an entire day, while looking absolutely stunning to all who saw her. Wrapping his arms round her waist he said.

You look an absolute ten babehotter than ever

Satisfied she kissed him.

Aw thanks Buster.

He patted that perfect, peachy behind as she wiggled past and out to the door. A rush went through his body as he felt the soft jiggle and wobble. His Nikki definitely suited her extra weight. 

The front door shut and moments later he heard his wifes car starting in the driveway. 

Theyd been married ten years but back in her early twenties Nikki had been a heartbreaker round town with her petite, hot blonde figure shed enjoyed showing off. But with two kids and into her thirties that figure was starting to slip and Nikki spent a small fortune on facial creams, chemical peels, collagen, botox, hair appointments and the like. 

The money side didnt bother him. He ran a small but prosperous construction business and Nikki took a good salary from her job. So he was quite happy to indulge her. 

_That said,_ he chuckled to himself, _she does look hot as Chubby Babs._

The day at work progressed slowly. Nikki was Customer Service Manager so didnt normally work the main desk. But, since it was a Saturday, only two members of the customer service team were in. She only had to work one Saturday in the month so Nikki didnt complain and worked the desk. By early afternoon she was bored silly and ready for home.

Normally the small regional airport was a relaxed, pleasant working environment but when the Amsterdam flight had been over booked two travellers had been bumped. Nikki was walking over to the Ryan Air booth to try to locate the two. 

As it was they had already seen themselves out and were walking towards the customer service desk. Nikkis junior employee, Carla, was sat waiting. She hurriedly dumped the waste from her double cheeseburger and fry combo lunch into the trash container. It had been a slow day for her too but now there was business to be done.

She glanced over at the two passengers approaching and guessed they were the two who had been bumped. The first was a tall, thin elderly gentleman with a bemused smile. Following him was a stunningly beautiful lady with long jet black hair and the most perfect face Carla had ever seen. She, however, didnt have a smile but instead wore an irritated scowl.

Are you Fredrick Richards? Carla asked.

Yes I am.

Im sorry about the overbooking and

He continued to smile. His blonde companion was young, petite and oh so cute. She also had breasts Carla only dreamed of. How could a man be mad with someone like that around?

Dont worry my dear. It was a completely non-essential trip anyway, a spur of the moment kind of thing if you know what I mean. Cant be helped and all.

Carla beamed at that. This was much better than a swearing irate passenger.
Thats good.

There was a silence as the older man stood gazing at the young girl. She was quite delicious with a sweet smilethen he felt a tug on his arm.

You might have thought it was a non essential trip, snapped the raven haired beauty. But I was looking forward to going to Amsterdam

Lucy it cant be helped

Lucy wasnt to be deterred. The material girl had been promised a gift after an incident at he races the day before and she intended to have it. Turning to Carla, Lucy glared down. I cant believe we got bumped. Do you know who we are?

Carla glanced down at the screen. 

UmFredrick Richards and Lucy Richards she said brightly I think so

Incredulously Lucy raised an eyebrow. And this means nothing to you? I want to speak to your manager now.

Im sorry shes in the departure lounge looking for you.

Well clearly were here. I want to talk to her NOW!

Lucy darling, do calm down, soothed Sir Fred. As a practical businessman he well understood logistic practicality. There was nothing to be gained by being pretentious and obnoxious, especially when the desired party was simply not present.

Turning to Carla he continued, Now young lady, how long is your manager likely to be?

Just five minutes.

Well thats settled then. Let all just sit here and wait until she returns. Five minutes isnt going to make a difference. 

He checked out the clerks name tag, ah youre called Carlamy daughter Sue called her baby that name

Sir Fred was chatting away to the delightfully beautiful although no where near plump Carla. Lucy ground her teeth for a few minutes before storming off to make a phone call.

All conversation stopped as the rapid click clack of high heels approached. Instinctively Sir Fred glanced over his shoulder  he liked what he saw.
No doubt this was the manager and she made a delightful counterpart to Carla. She was older in her early to mid thirties, sported a fashionable blonde bob haircut, with big baby blue eyes and had a beautiful face. The approaching blonde also had killer curves. She wore the same uniform as the petite Carla but the older manager no doubt filled it out a whole lot more. Like the stereotyped blonde Barbie doll who was starting to turn to fat.

I say, is that your manager? asked Sir Fred.

Yes it is

Whats her name?

Nicola Wilson.

Jolly fine she is too.

Yeah, Nikkis gorgeous.

I quite agreeI say is she married? he said with a mischievous smile across his face I only ask

Carla giggled at that comment. He was a funny old man who no doubt had a thing for blondes who were considerably younger than him.

Yeah, shes married with kids. laughed Carla.

They always are, he sighed.

Nikki noticed where the distinguished looking gentleman stood by reception was looking. 

Oh this guy in sooo into me, she giggled inside. The blonde had worked in the airline industry for close to fifteen years so had a well practiced wiggling walk. Her hips swayed, and her bum swung in almost complete circles. 
She was beaming her best smile as she passed him with a dignified pose, head up, nose in the air, shoulders back, spine arched, backside stuck out contemptuously. Walking past him and behind the desk she treated him to the maximum possible display of hips and bottom moving irresistibly within the confines of her uncomfortably tight skirt.

From Nikkis experience that performance was most effective at nipping any customer service issues in the bud.

I say, Sir Fred managed to stammer.

The blonde tease stood behind the desk and flashed her most helpful smile.
Can I help you sir?

You most certainly can my dear began Sir Fred.

Carla decided to cut in before the gentleman managed to make a fool of himself. By the looks of it he was struggling to cope with Nicola Wilsons quite spectacular curves.

Mr. Richards here was booked on the Amsterdam flight but he and another party were bumped

Nikki never missed a beat. Ooo Im so sorry to hear that Mr. Richards

Call me Fred.

Okay Fred, beamed Nikki with a well trained smile. We can sort you out a room at the hotel and transfer you onto tomorrows flight or I can call head office and see if theres space on the flight leaving East Midlands. Well happily refund your travel expenses down.

Sir Fred shrugged. At that moment he was far more interested in checking out just how tight that skirt was. Either Nicola Wilson enjoyed making herself uncomfortable or shed put on some weight since she was fitted for the uniform. The skirt was too small for her with the seams looking frayed as the blue material battled round a plump middle and a truly mouth watering posterior. He managed to look up at her perfectly made-up and somewhat chubby face.

I must say, he said dreamily,y Ive done an awful lot of flying in my time and you are the best looking airline employee Ive ever seen. In fact I cant think of many women who could hold a candle to you.

Nikki blushed and Carla giggled.

but judging by your ring some lucky blighter already has you tied up. I hope he knows how lucky he is? questioned Sir Fred.

Umerrrum struggled Nikki. Just five minutes back shed been worried about her weight and now this man was showering her with compliments. I think he does appreciate me. In fact he just made breakfast for us this morning.

and so he bally well should. Sir Fred stopped, noticing how the blondes face was bright red Im sorry my dear, Ive obviously embarrassed you. What a silly old fool I am. 

Nikki just smiled and tried not to look at Carla. Both were ready to burst out laughing.

Well Im if you can fit us in we can travel down to East Midlands.

Nikki switched into her professional smile. This guy was a lot easier than most bumped passengers. 

If you take a seat Mr. RichardsumsorryI mean Fred, Ill see if there are seats available. she pooched her plump behind out and sat back down in her chair Carla, could you bring Fred here a nice cup of tea while he waits.


----------



## Observer (Jan 8, 2008)

Carla, a slim, model like blonde in contrast to her plumper senior, disappeared into the back office as Nikki tapped away on the computer. She was glowing from the compliments. As her weight had climbed Nikki had worried she was losing her good looks. True, her husband had kept flattering her but Nikki knew he loved her anyway. But this Fred Richards was totally transfixed.

“Could I take your passport?” queried Nikki.

“Of course my dear.” 

Nikki glanced at the details. He was actually Sir Fredrick Richards. “Ooo my fancy man’s got a title too!”. 

She tapped away and slowly the printer behind whirled into action and printed out the new ticket. 

Sir Fred looked down at her. Those hefty breasts were pushing her uniform blouse tightly and he could make out the outline of her bra. With each breath they heaved up and down and could imagine one of the buttons popping free and giving him a better view. He then spied a cute belly roll that pushed against her skirt and blouse. 

_“She’s growing a plump little belly…”_ thought Sir Fred._ “And why do I find that so dashed attractive?” _

“We do have seats so I’m printing the tickets,” explained Lucy. “Sorry I didn’t realize you were Sir Fred.”

“No problem my dear.”

“I think my friend works for you?”

“Oh really,” responded Sir Fred. He employed three hundred people so he dreaded some random name being thrown at him. “What’s their name?”

Nikki reached across for the tickets. “Tracey Harrison”

That got Sir Fred’s heart racing. How completely prefect - this gaining Goddess was friends with his own plump fantasy. Oh they would look perfect together…ideally in bed together…

“Oh rather! I know Tracey, she’s wonderful women too. I can quite picture you together. Quite delicious.”

Nikki smiled. “Yeah Tracey’s a hottie.”

“Quite, yes. I say are you part of her little posse of girlfriends she goes out clubbing with?”

“Yeah, we’re the original party girls.” 

“She tells me all about your antics. Only last week she told me about her night out in Leeds…”
Nikki laughed. The previous weekend her group of girlfriends had partied the night away in Leeds. That had involved booking a two hotel rooms between four women. With hotel rooms running at £100 each twin beds in each room that had seemed a good money saving plan.

“I can’t believe she told you that! Tracey’s soooo funny! She drank loads and left the key card in a club so all four of us had to sleep in one room and we were all totally drunk, I was on the camper bed and Tracey slept in the bath with a blanket round her…”

“I can quite picture the scene” 

“It was funny and…”

Nikki was about to continue the story when another voice interrupted.

Lucy shouted, “Is this the manager?”

Sir Fred nodded.

”No wonder we got bumped with two blonde bimbo’s like that running the show!”

That comment knocked Nikki from her self satisfied trance. 

_“Just because we’re blonde and good looking why does she assume we’re bimbo’s?” _ thought Nikki to herself. _“Besides who’s she to talk? She looks like she spends even more time on her look than I do”. _

But she was well trained and used to dealing with irate passengers. 

“Excuse me miss” she said coolly “are you two travelling together?”

“Yes.”

“Well I’ve been looking after your father here and…”

“What did you say you stupid little tart?”

A shocked Nikki blinked and took a step back.“Um…I…”

“I’m his wife” she hissed before turning to Sir Fred.

“And what are you doing with this chubby tart? I could see you drooling across the terminal building” then shooting a dismissive look at Nikki she continued “but she seems to be the type you drool over. Blonde and going to pot with a fat ass.”

“Lucy, Nikki here has been very helpful…”

“No she’s not,” bawled the spoilt trophy wife. “We bought tickets for this flight and if that fat ass bimbo did her job properly we’d be on board now…”

“Don’t talk to her like that,” said Sir Fred with authority. “She’s found us tickets from East Midlands to Amsterdam and we’ll be there by the evening and you’ll get your diamonds tomorrow. She’s also been quite charming.”

Lucy rolled her eyes and waited. This air headed blonde was just his type…just like Tracey Harrison. Without doubt her rich husband was developing quite a fancy for overly made-up plump blondes and as Lucy was his third wife she felt her position threatened. Much as she’d get something in a divorce it wouldn’t be enough to keep up the lifestyle she required. Lucy’s eyes narrowed as the blonde nervously bit her lip and tugged down on her skirt. 

“Thank you Sir Fred,” stammered Nikki.

“But she has got a fat ass,” laughed Lucy. “Look it’s almost popping out of that skirt…”

There was a good ten seconds silence. Nikki instinctively ran her hands down her haunches and a bead of sweat ran down her forehead. It was intimidating to the blonde hottie to have a lady as beautiful as Lucy Richards talk about her like that.

Glancing down at the pack of mince pies on the desk Lucy continued.

“No wonder she’s getting fat…look at all those mince pies she’s been eating?”

“I didn’t eat them all,” protested Nikki.

Sir Fred had seen enough. The blonde babe was almost in tears.

“Lucy, your behavior isn’t acceptable. Stand outside and wait for me.”

”What? I was just…”

“If you want those blasted diamonds you’ll do as I say. I want you to say sorry to Nikki and then stand outside. I will not tolerate this behavior.”

Lucy glared at her husband and tried to work out what to do. She wasn’t really very bright but she did know what her place was with Sir Fred and didn’t want to be ex-wife number three. 
What’s more she really did want her diamonds, a diversionary present from her encounter with Tracy's turnstile mishap. So Lucy swallowed what pride she had and turned to Nikki.

“I’m sorry and I appreciate your efforts,” she said sweetly to Nikki. “What time do we get into Amsterdam?”

Nikki bit her glossy lip and clicked on the screen. “Um…at ten o’clock”

“Fine”

With that Lucy spun on her heels and walked out of the building. She was toned, athletic and her jeans showed off a taut, toned butt. Nikki frowned and contrasted the slim picture perfect Lucy to her own soft figure._ “I am sooo fat compared to her…” _

Nikki had pulled herself together by the time the trophy wife had left the terminal building. She turned to Sir Fred and said with a smile “I’ve got your tickets here”

Sir Fred noted the hot blonde had no doubt taken the “fat ass” comment to heart. He wanted to wrap his arms round her and let her know she was the most beautiful thing he’d seen in a long time. But that might freak her out a little so he said. “I hope you remember what I told you before my wife said what she did?”

She forced a smile. “Yes I do”

“Let me assure you I meant every bit of it. You are quite the cup of blonde sugar my dear!”

“Thanks huni”

“You see” said Sir Fred “you really are stunning Nicola so don’t listen to what my wife said. She just feels threatened. I’m quite sure your husband agrees with me.”

“Actually he does,” laughed Nikki as she headed over for the printout. “But I have put on some weight”

“It suits you.”

“That’s good,” beamed Nikki. “Because I think its here to stay…I’m hopeless at dieting. I’ve eaten three mince pies today already.”

Carla had now returned with a cup of tea and chipped in. “She has too.” 

“Hey Carla, you’ve had the other five,” countered Nikki before turning to Sir Fred.“We had a whole packet this morning and little Miss Perfect here munched through five before lunch.” 

She smiled at Carla “keep it up missy and you’ll be sporting a badonkadonk butt like me.”

Carla just smiled. She liked Nikki and was hardly worried about the prospect of being as big as her.

“Now that’s a vision,” said Sir Fred with magic in his eye. “Quite a vision.”

“You dirty old man Sir Fred” exclaimed Nikki with a wink, as she handed across the tickets. “At your age you should know better.”

“Some of us never learn my dear,” chuckled Sir Fred as he took the tickets. “A pleasure to have met you both.”

“Bye Sir Fred,” chirped Nikki and Carla together.

The gentleman disappeared through the terminal doors and both blondes exchanged beaming smiles. Nikki had pushed the comments about her weight far from her mind and was glowing at the comments. Carla was similarly taken by the old aristocrat.

“I think he kinda liked us,” whispered Carla.

“Yeah I think so too.” 

The afternoon progressed slowly for Nikki and Carla. On a Saturday only five flights departed the small airport. They flirted with the policeman, chatted about clubs in Doncaster, they discussed who should win Strictly Come Dancing and generally passed the time. By late afternoon both were bored and ready for home.

“Excuse me,” bellowed the delivery guy. “Are you two Nicola and Carla?”

The two blonde’s nodded and peered at the packages.

“Then this is for you.”

The guy passed across a truly huge bouquet of flowers and a four stack box of continental chocolates.

“For us?” puzzled Nikki.

Carla read the card. “Hey Nikki look at this”

The two babes peered at the text: 

_To the two most delicious ladies: enjoy your flowers and chocolate. I would also like to cordially invite you both to my annual party at Templeton Towers. Its next month and I’d love to see you both. Nikki please let Tracey know if you can attend and don’t bother with the diet! Love Fred. Xxx_​
“Aw that’s amazing,” gushed Carla. “I love Sir Fred.”

“Me too and Thornton’s Continental are my favourite!” 

“Same here &#8211; I love them.”

Ten minutes down the road the two blonde babes were busy passing the time munching through the rich chocolates. Carla had a definite preference for white chocolate whilst Nikki devoured the dark chocolates. With another chocolate disappearing between her lips she said.

“I really shouldn’t be eating all these”

“Why not?” said Carla wide eyed. She couldn’t understand how anyone could not eat as many Thornton’s chocolates as they could. But then she was only twenty one and had the metabolism Nikki had lost some years back.

“Cos I’m being such a pig,” giggled Nikki as she took another chocolate. “I used to be as slim as you.”

“You mean as skinny? You still look gorgeous Nikki!”

“I know,” said Nikki with a smug smile, her tongue working round the sweet chocolate. “And Sir Fred doesn’t want me to diet so I guess I can eat all these chocolates if I want. Jim wouldn’t mind.”

Carla didn’t dispute that. She was quite happy eating away. The two sat in silence for another few minutes and continued demolishing the chocolates. Then the conversation switched onto the wonders of Sir Fred and how much he clearly loved the ladies. 

“How rich do you think Sir Fred is?”

“Very.” answer Nikki. “My friend Tracey tells me his house is more like a castle or something”

“Like in Sleeping Beauty.”

“Yeah…maybe,” mused Nikki. “Whatever, he’s a sweetie and we’ll find out at his party.”

“Oh so we’re going?”

“You bet! How could we not go to a party at a millionaires mansion? I’ll take Jim of course but I think Sir Fred really likes you.”

“Do you think he’s single?” asked Carla.

“No, believe it or not the snotty cow he was with was his wife not his daughter”

“Mmm” mused Carla, “she must be like half his age.”

“Yep” 

The two spent the rest of the afternoon finishing the chocolates and planning what to wear for Sir Fred’s party. Carla thought that the millionaires party might be good hunting ground for a boyfriend and Nikki couldn’t wait to see Lucy Richards face when she and Carla showed up. The two chattered away for the remainder of the afternoon until five o’clock finally arrived.

The evening had passed with Nikki’s friend Tracey calling round with her kids and the household had been turned upside down. Nikki had made sure her attendance at Sir Fred’s party was confirmed. The two had then laughed about his charming way with the ladies and compared notes on the horrors of his wife. 

Jim was glad when Tracey and her flock left and his own kids had gone to bed. He had his wife quiet and alone.

“You okay Nikki babe?” he queried as he stepped into the living room. His wife was clearing up the mess.

“I suppose,” she whispered.

“Mmm…what’s up?”

Nikki bit her lip. “I really am getting fat…”

“No you're not,” he protested, wrapping his arms round her.

“Yeah I am” she sighed, burying her blonde head in his chest “I had this passenger call me a fat ass and she was so slim and hot and perfect…I’m a little fatty Jim…”

Jim paused. Tears were rolling down her pretty cheeks and he felt a strong urge to find the passenger who’d made that comment and flatten her nose. Why did women have to be so mean? He let her cry for a minute and worked out the best way forward.

“Nikki, that girls obviously a moron” he said soothingly “and yes you have put on some weight but its only natural.”

“But I’ve always been so hot and…”

“And you still are,” he cut in “way hotter than when we met. But just be happy that hot at thirty three for you means hot with some curves. Just look at your mum…she’s one hot fifty something year old but she’s definitely got chubby…”

“I suppose.”

“Besides who cares what some skinny cow thinks. Most men prefer curves and everybody compliments you. I say your stunning, all my mates are jealous, this Sir Fred fellow would obviously scoop you up…”

“He invited me to his party.”

“Exactly and you still get heavens knows how many valentines cards and heck even Tracey said you looked good. So for heavens sake pay attention to the people who matter and ignore this obviously jealous insecure bitch.”

That bucked Nikki up. “Yeah I guess…”

He planted a kiss on his lips and squeezed the piece of ass in question. “Now that is one sexy bum.”

“Sir Fred brought me flowers and chocolates too,” she laughed. “Me and Carla ate them all like total piggies.”

“Ah, I note you didn’t tell me about that.”

Nikki winked.

“I keep some of my treats secret!” she said, then paused and asked “so you don’t think I need to slim down”

“Nope you look great.”

“But I am starting to look like your chubby Babs now.”

That turn of phrase sent a rush through him. He squeezed again and kissed. “You’re a very sexy chubby Babs.”

“But chubby?”

He ran his hands along her pudgy love handles and over her soft belly.

“Definitely chubby” he said between kisses.

“You like chubby?”

“Yeah, I love chubby.”

“If I’m chubby Babs,” giggled Nikki as she ran a finger round her husbands bulging gut and dug into his deep belly button, “then you are definitely fat Buster.”

“Yep, I’m definitely fat Buster.” 

The two kissed again before Fat Buster said “…you know that skirt you wore for work today?”

Chubby Babs nodded.

“How about you bring it down, squeeze into it and I get to peel you out…”

“Kinky.”

Fat Buster winked.

“Like I said, I love chubby.”

Chubby Babs dashed upstairs and re-appeared in the too tight navy skirt. 

She pouted. “I’m gonna burst out of this soon.”

“Yes and I’ll just have to keep my Chubby Babs well fed until you do.”

With that Jim pushed his blonde wife down on the sofa and the two began to consume one another with a greedy passion. The skirt didn’t last long. In a marriage built around love and lust the two wrapped together with genuine passion. Nikki made a mental note to order the skirt’s replacement in a larger size. 

In her apartment Carla had just put the plate from her second helping of macaroni and cheese in the dishwasher. Turning to the refrigerator she removed the ice cream and strawberry topping. 

_“I wonder just how long it would take to develop a butt big enough to attract guys like Sir Fred and Jim?“_ she asked herself as she served herself several scoops.


----------



## Cloggy (Jan 8, 2008)

Loved it! 

Samster your a genius! I cant wait till you bring all the characters to the same place!


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing. The story is refreshing and original, as are the characters. I am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice mate! Love it so far!


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see more of this story, and I hope Lucy doesn't say so trim! :wubu:


----------



## Observer (Jan 10, 2008)

Ahhh - Cloggy, Comperic, FF and Vader - a very perceptive group. You are beginning to suspect a mosaic is fitting into place. 

Your anticipation that the entire ensemble: Sally, Julie, Kirstie, Tracey, Lucy et al (as well as Matt, Reggie, Freddie, Sir Fred etc) will be around for quite awhile is well founded. And yes, the members of this ensemble will all interact with one another and eventually come together,

A word of caution: Just don't expect the mass union to happen anytime soon! Everyone's having too much fun and you haven't even met all the cast yet (and likely won't for awhile!) So, be patient and enjoy!


----------



## samster (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes the plan is to bring them all together but for the time being I think that would be overtaxing my own and Observers writing/ editing skills!


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't get enough of Sir Fred! He's so charming


----------



## Cloggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Observer said:


> A word of caution: Just don't expect the mass union to happen anytime soon! Everyone's having too much fun and you haven't even met all the cast yet (and likely won't for awhile!) So, be patient and enjoy!




That suits me fine! Wouldn't want to see it rushed!


----------

